# Active Carbon mixed with Flourite same property as aquasoil?



## johnzhou2476 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here's a stupid & crazy idea. How about mixing active carbon with Flourite. Essentially, the principle is the same as aquasoil by sucking up all the minerals and nutrients from the water column to the substrate?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Ehhhhh...not quite. Active carbon doesn't stay active for very long and Flourite...well...Flourite is Flourite...I wouldn't touch the stuff with a 10ft pole. Here's a better idea - just buy AquaSoil and be done with it. 

[edit] Oops! Just read your other post and I guess you're going with AS anyways. Excellent choice!


----------

